# 2013 U.S. Diesel Preview



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Preview: 2013 Diesel Car Lineup in the U.S.*

By Jonathan Spirahttp://www.thedieseldriver.com/2012/05/preview-2013-diesel-car-lineup-in-the-u-s/


> As interest in diesels continues to grow, in the next 12-18 months several automobile manufacturers, including Cadillac, Chevrolet, Chrysler (Jeep), and Porsche, will be joining the diesel party. In the U.S., sales were up 35% in the first quarter year-over-year.
> 
> Currently, four manufacturers offer a total of 13 vehicles. This is &#8230;


  Read the full story »


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's hoping that BMW brings a diesel F30 or F31 in the near future. I'd be happy to have a choice of the 320d or 330d


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I personally am very excited for Skyactiv-D 2.2L . We get some very good improvement in ICE once in a blue moon.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Spoke with my sales rep. He said nothing in the 3series for 2013 but expects they will offer later in the MY. X5d will only be whats left of the 2012s for now. Pretty slim pickings.

I told him I was looking for an X5d but was also comparing the Q7 TDI and GL350 BlueTec. Truth is BMW has better pricing, with a $3,500 credit plus a $1,500 loyalty discount as well. Shaves $5k off the bottomline.

I'll hold off until I see what develops.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Jon, nice round up and good info. I did have a question, is the $3500 eco credit just a BMW thing or do all diesels get that? Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

UncleJ said:


> Jon, nice round up and good info. I did have a question, is the $3500 eco credit just a BMW thing or do all diesels get that? Thanks!:thumbup:


It's a BMW thing.

You are probably thinking of tax credits, which were at one point offered by almost all automakers offering diesels (roughly 2 years ago and earlier).


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

JSpira said:


> It's a BMW thing.
> 
> You are probably thinking of tax credits, which were at one point offered by almost all automakers offering diesels (roughly 2 years ago and earlier).


Actually (to fulfill my pedant reputation), it was the GOVERNMENT offering tax credits for diesels. These expired at the end of 2009 (IIRC).


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> I told him I was looking for an X5d but was also comparing the Q7 TDI and GL350 BlueTec. Truth is BMW has better pricing, with a $3,500 credit plus a $1,500 loyalty discount as well. Shaves $5k off the bottomline.
> 
> I'll hold off until I see what develops.


Better hurry, the loyalty offer I got expires on 5/31. I just placed an order for a 2012 X5, he said there were only 5 slots left on the East Coast. I should have mine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

So far the manufacturers have been ignoring light trucks and body on frame/ low range equipped SUV's. This may be a mistake given all of them could boost average fuel economy figures with 2l to 4l diesels. Im betting they have made a decision that the added engine cost would not be picked up buy light truck buyers, but they are ignoring how popular it would be with the image and also the off road sets that buy those vehicles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I told him I was looking for an X5d but was also comparing the Q7 TDI and GL350 BlueTec. Truth is BMW has better pricing, with a $3,500 credit plus a $1,500 loyalty discount as well. Shaves $5k off the bottomline.


Isn't the X5 the smallest of those three? I looked a couple weeks back and it seemed to fall in line with the ML but can't remember how it compared to the Q7. I really like the revised ML, looks better IMHO, has the better engine than the other MBZ offerings and you can have a spare tire in the thing(which surprisingly has become a big deal to me). But anyway if it is the smallest of them then I'd hope that without discounts it even starts off at less money. Are MBZ or Audi offer any sort of "conquest" discount since you have the BMW? When I looked at the E350 Bluetec a few months back MBZ had a decent sized discount if you were coming from some select brands but it was not like you had to actually trade in said brand.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm all for a 320d M Sport in Estroil Blue 

If that doesn't happen, A4 TDI Quattro in Sprit Blue for me


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Wander, I agree that the light truck (1/2 ton) market really needs a diesel! Back in the day when there were a lot of mini trucks equipped with diesels they sold well, in fact a few are still running around out here -- but they smoked then and they smoke now. It appears that RAM is going to add a diesel to their light truck -- not a baby Cummins however, a VM Motori V6 turbo diesel. It will be the same engine that is used in the new Jeep GC and probably the Durango later. Can't come too soon for me!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> Wander, I agree that the light truck (1/2 ton) market really needs a diesel! Back in the day when there were a lot of mini trucks equipped with diesels they sold well, in fact a few are still running around out here -- but they smoked then and they smoke now. It appears that RAM is going to add a diesel to their light truck -- not a baby Cummins however, a VM Motori V6 turbo diesel. It will be the same engine that is used in the new Jeep GC and probably the Durango later. Can't come too soon for me!:thumbup:


Isn't the Dodge half ton truck the exact same size as their 3/4 ton truck? If so then are they talking of adding a diesel to that or do they still sell a truck more the size of an Ranger?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The Dakota is their "mid size" truck, but I don't think that one is slated for the diesel. It seems as if the full size RAM 1500 is the one. It is the same size but with a much lighter chassis than the 3/4 tonners.:thumbup:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> Spoke with my sales rep. He said nothing in the 3series for 2013 but expects they will offer later in the MY. X5d will only be whats left of the 2012s for now. Pretty slim pickings.
> 
> I told him I was looking for an X5d but was also comparing the Q7 TDI and GL350 BlueTec. Truth is BMW has better pricing, with a $3,500 credit plus a $1,500 loyalty discount as well. Shaves $5k off the bottomline.
> 
> I'll hold off until I see what develops.


You can hold off...I think BMW will make the x5d for 2013 model year and that will be it for the E70 platform. I too was shopping the x5d, but decided it is too small for my travel needs and have set my sights on the Range Rover Supercharged and the MBZ GL550. Waiting to see what happens with year end incentives..... BTW....MBZ has 3k incentive cash right now...I suspect it will be 4k-5k later in the year since MBZ is chomping at the bit to steal the sales crown from BMW. My local MBZ dealer has been trying to steal me away from BMW for years now....


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Audi has also come up with some interesting incentives for June if the Q7 TDI is of interest.:thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> Audi has also come up with some interesting incentives for June if the Q7 TDI is of interest.:thumbup:


I doubt Audi has any incentives on the Q7 and even the TDI. They STILL have waiting lists for the Q7 TDI.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> I doubt Audi has any incentives on the Q7 and even the TDI. They STILL have waiting lists for the Q7 TDI.


According to Edmunds Audi at least has a $2k loyalty discount on them but it states nothing else about any other incentives.


----------

